# Lost paddle on Bailey 7/6



## DoubleYouEss

Lost my Werner paddle on Bailey today, 7/6 about 10:30am. Red blades with blue Teva stickers on each one. Name and email on it. Call 303.362.3341 if found for reward.

Thanks, 
Eben


----------



## DoubleYouEss

To narrow down its location, I lost it from a stupid swim by the down tree off the left bank about 5 min above Deer Creek. Could be in the log jam or hung up somewhere else. 

Reward offered for retrieval.

Eben
3033six2threethree4uno


----------



## Phillips

Figured that might get someone at a little higher flow. Did you swim under it? 

Kent



DoubleYouEss said:


> To narrow down its location, I lost it from a stupid swim by the down tree off the left bank about 5 min above Deer Creek. Could be in the log jam or hung up somewhere else.
> 
> Reward offered for retrieval.
> 
> Eben
> 3033six2threethree4uno


----------



## DoubleYouEss

If I lost my paddle, what do you think?


----------



## Phillips

Just curious about how many branches lurk beneath. Did you get stuck or flush right through? I'll keep an eye out for your paddle. Most likely it will turn up.

Kent


DoubleYouEss said:


> If I lost my paddle, what do you think?


----------



## DoubleYouEss

went right through, there isn't much on that log to get snagged on. I was actually still in my boat at that point though, according to my sources.


----------



## Phillips

Glad your OK and thanks for the beta. That corner comes up pretty quick. I noticed it was starting to push a little harder into that strainer.

Kent


----------



## DoubleYouEss

Bump it back to the front


----------



## Miller Time

Eben smith I presume? Your paddle is at the deer creek rapid next to the scouting eddy. Pull over to scout and go up the bank a few yards. It is leaning against a tree. 

You could more easily hike down the trail to crossons. Cross the bridge and turn upstream and you will be reunited with your paddle within a few hours round trip. 

Syd


----------



## Dave Frank

Much easier to paddle in on a breakdown.


----------



## gannon_w

It was at DC yesterday but I didn't see it today.


----------



## Theophilus

I saw it today. 

It was laying in the brush at the DC eddy. I stood it up against the tree so it would be easier to see. There was mud all over the blades so it was hard to see and I only did cuz I almost stepped on it.


----------



## bobbuilds

paddle is still at DC. we added a yellow throw bag, red sunglasses and a LL water bottle to the pile. let me know if you need help finding it or getting it out.

pass on the info about throw bag, ill check for other threads


----------



## DoubleYouEss

Thanks gang, I am mounting a recovery mission in the morning. Super excited to get that paddle back, especially after passing up buying a new one at CKS this weekend during the sale/swap.


----------



## DoubleYouEss

WTF? I spent 30 minutes walking around Deer Creek today and none of the gear mentioned nor my paddle were anywhere to be found. Seriously now...


----------



## Phillips

Agree with Dave about the breakdown option. . . Still doesn't make sense you couldn't find it. Hopefully someone retrieved and will post on buzz. Sucks losing paddles. I've lost a few. . . 



DoubleYouEss said:


> WTF? I spent 30 minutes walking around Deer Creek today and none of the gear mentioned nor my paddle were anywhere to be found. Seriously now...


----------



## bobbuilds

eben, dc eddy behind big rock leaning against the tree. if it is still there thurs, i will bring it out of the canyon. i live in loveland co, so ill try to get it to mark in frisco, he can then get it to you. i will let you know.

bob


----------



## Theophilus

That's strange as hell.


----------



## DoubleYouEss

Bob, 

I paddled in with 2 other guys and we all scoured the woods at the DC eddy, and walked both upstream and downstream. Never saw the paddle, throwbag, water bottle or sunglasses.


----------



## BDPADDLE

I was with Eben yesterday and we looked hard for it... if we were blind and it is still there Thursday, leave it with the ranger at the take-out. That will be easier for Eben than Loveland or Frisco.


----------



## badswimmer

check pine cam, I'll look there later


----------



## DoubleYouEss

My bad for leaving this still open. The paddle was recovered Friday of Bailey Fest. Thanks for keeping a watchful eye out there though.


----------

